# Hey from Sunny Southern California!



## Wolfwood (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody! I was looking for a good cat site and bam I saw this site so here I am (thank jeeves lol) I'm just a 13 year old male student, and PC gamer, if you play any games or want to chat about gaming or anime feel free to IM me, well talk to everyone later! 

I have one kitten just got her this past Saturday yay..if I didn't get her she would have went to the pound  but oh well thank Goodness it didn't happen! I think shes about 2 weeks old, and I hope to have many memories with her!

-jeremy


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome!!! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Jeremy, post pictures of your kitten if you can









*luvmysphynx *- I like your new avatar too :wink:


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new adoption, Wolfwood!! And Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats & welcome! I am donna proudly owned by 3 wonderful kittys


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

hi! welcome to the forum. i'm kelly! nice to meet ya


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

